# Medieval diet



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2010)

Interesting article about how Medieval diet might help balance food intake and energy expenditure. Obviously not the whole answer, but worth a read.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11161525


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Interesting article about how Medieval diet might help balance food intake and energy expenditure. Obviously not the whole answer, but worth a read.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11161525



Yes! And all that hacking and slashing in metal armour must have done wonders for the waistline!

(Not sure what the 'wenches' were up to meantime though!) 

Andy

p.s. Haven't read the article yet


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2010)

Wenches - probably either nearly continually pregnant / breast feeding, while tilling land, brewing beer, spinning wool, weaving cloth, mostly with children underfoot / in arms etc. Alternatively following the only career open to women, being a nun. 
But worth reading article - it's more about balancing energy, eating what's seasonally / locally available etc.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

I think we were being pillaged and raped by the men folk weren't we ('we' as in the wenches back then)  

My 10 year old has just done this as a project and informs me that the women sewing, making clothes and bedding, cooking and keeping fires alight etc etc.  

Bit too much hard work for me.

If the diet was all about meat eating then I'm up for that one.   Not sure about veg but will eat it as I've heard its good for me !


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

oh the good old days eh.......

*runs for cover*


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> oh the good old days eh.......
> 
> *runs for cover*



Yes just you wait novoboy !   I won't be able to catch you yet, but give me a year and you can start running then.........


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I would opt to be a nun!


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 6, 2010)

To quote a good film of mine "Servant du vin que je pisse a plien!" Loosely translated that's "Servant! More wine so I p*ss a plenty!"

Tom


----------

